# cropping portrait>landscape in lightroom 2



## ztriola (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a problem. i cannot figure out how to change the orientation of a photo/cropping a picture shot in vertically into a horizontal picture. i know you can enter the aspect ratio, i tried changing it from 8x10 to 10x8 and visa versa, no luck. i also tried rotating the image but no matter what, the crop is always in the same orientation as the original. thanks for your help.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 28, 2009)

Errr just grab the corner of a crop window and drag. The orientation adjusts itself when your cursor moves more than half way towards the other orientation.

Or just hit reset in the crop window and you get a draw cursor and you can just draw it in any orientation you want. It just keeps the aspect ratio.


----------

